# VW Atlas towable trailers, 2021 edition



## Gruemeister (Jun 14, 2021)

I have been researching trailers to tow with my 2021.5 v6 Atlas with tow package. The Atlas can tow 5,000 lbs and support 500 lbs tongue weight. There is a ton of trailers that fall under those numbers. So I applied a number of filters to my search. Hopefully this will be helpful to someone.

First, 5,000 and 500 lbs is the MAX. So, you CANNOT tow a trailer that weights 5,000 lbs and puts 500 lbs on your tongue off the lot.

On the trailer weight, there are two numbers you need to look at - dry weight (how much the trailer weighs unloaded with none of your personal stuff in it, empty tanks, etc.) and GVWR or the max loaded weight, which includes the stuff you could carry.

You will carry stuff. Clothes, plates, groceries, etc. How much stuff depends on you, but you will carry stuff. So you need to choose a trailer with a dry weight under 5,000 lbs, with enough space to carry your stuff. For me, I am looking at being able to carry at least 1,000 lbs of stuff. Yes, I like to live it large. So the trailer's dry weight needs to be 4,000 lbs or less. When I put all my stuff in it, then it will weigh closer to 5,000 lbs.

I am not as concerned with GVWR, as I can manage my load. For example, a trailer with a dry weight of 4,000 lbs that can carry 2,000 lbs will have a GVWR of 6,000lbs. That is the max is COULD weigh. You CAN carry 2,000 lbs on it, but it doesn't mean you have to. You will need to weigh your trailer at a CAT scale to make sure you do not exceed 5,000 lb max weight towing capacity of your VW Atlas. You are going to have to weight it anyway, so the max carrying capacity doesn't really matter much. You will need to load it smartly and not exceed any of the limits, either on the trailer or the Atlas.

Tongue weight has a similar issue. Most trailers posted tongue weight does not include propane or batteries (I confirmed this with Forest River, other manufacturers may be different). So a trailer that says it has a 500 lb tongue weight will end up having 600 lbs or more when you put a couple of propane tanks, a couple of batteries, and if you stuff that forward storage compartment full of your stuff. So I looked at trailers with less than 400 lbs of tongue weight.

I also eliminated trailers with sideways beds (I hate those) and with tubs (seriously, who uses a bathtub in a small trailer?). Showers only. I also eliminated a couple of trailers that looked kinda funky. Don't ask me to explain.

So, without further ado, here it is.

Surveyor Legend 19RBLE | Forest River RV - Manufacturer of Travel Trailers - Fifth Wheels - Tent Campers - Motorhomes (forestriverinc.com) - tongue weight of 345, max weight under 5,000 lbs. This is the perfect Atlas trailer.

Ibex 19QBS | Forest River RV - Manufacturer of Travel Trailers - Fifth Wheels - Tent Campers - Motorhomes (forestriverinc.com) - tongue weight of 395, max weight under 4,800 lbs. Another good choice.

No Boundaries NB19.5 | Forest River RV - Manufacturer of Travel Trailers - Fifth Wheels - Tent Campers - Motorhomes (forestriverinc.com) - tongue weight of 365. max weight around 4,800. Another good choice.

r-pod RP-196 | Forest River RV - Manufacturer of Travel Trailers - Fifth Wheels - Tent Campers - Motorhomes (forestriverinc.com) - tongue weight of 361, max weight of around 4,800. Another good choice.

Salem FSX 167RBK | Forest River RV - Manufacturer of Travel Trailers - Fifth Wheels - Tent Campers - Motorhomes (forestriverinc.com) - tongue weight of 350, max weight under 4,000. The lightest one of the bunch.

And there you have it. These are the ones I am looking at. I hope this list helps somebody out there. Happy camping!!!


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

This is an awesome list - I'd love to expand on it with multi-bed options for kids/guests.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey, my 2c here, we have a Coachmen Apex Nano 194BHS, which isn’t on your list, probably for reasons you mention (it has a tub, and we use it  for our kids). 

It fits your weight requirements but also provides much needed bunks for our two kids while still providing a full bath. We have little ones so the tub is very handy, and we wanted a sink in the bathroom so you aren’t going to the bathroom, walking out of the room itself, then washing your hands in the kitchen sink where someone could be working on dinner. We also use the outdoor kitchen all day and I’ve begun a project to remove the outer grill (we use a portable Weber and Blackstone that use the campers gas line) and plumb in an outside sink. Makes it super handy to wash dishes outside. 

Happy to chat more too, we did a ton of research before we bought the one we selected.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

gthoffman said:


> Hey, my 2c here, we have a Coachmen Apex Nano 194BHS, which isn’t on your list, probably for reasons you mention (it has a tub, and we use it  for our kids).
> 
> It fits your weight requirements but also provides much needed bunks for our two kids while still providing a full bath. We have little ones so the tub is very handy, and we wanted a sink in the bathroom so you aren’t going to the bathroom, walking out of the room itself, then washing your hands in the kitchen sink where someone could be working on dinner. We also use the outdoor kitchen all day and I’ve begun a project to remove the outer grill (we use a portable Weber and Blackstone that use the campers gas line) and plumb in an outside sink. Makes it super handy to wash dishes outside.
> 
> ...


Very nice! How long is it? I have a really hard time scaling these things in my head from photos. Even looking them up I think oh that one looks about 10' if that... wrong.. 25'


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

pulling a 5k LB trailer on flat hwy is one thing....pulling it up long grades and mountain roads is COMPLETELY different. Monitor your trans temp and expect to pull over....for a few hrs to cool it down

OP

you have it right about a "dry" weight because you will add 1-2k lbs of stuff in a heartbeat. Water weighs 8 lbs a gallon so plan on getting water at the destination

....but IMHO I would downsize what you are looking at for the Atlas...or get a better tow vehicle (truck)


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

anorine said:


> Very nice! How long is it? I have a really hard time scaling these things in my head from photos. Even looking them up I think oh that one looks about 10' if that... wrong.. 25'


Thanks! We love it, and the Atlas tows it no problem. The 194BHS is a 19’ box, 22’ long trailer bumper to tongue. Easy to maneuver, and while mirror extenders could be used, the visability isn’t too bad really. We do enjoy it, got it Sept ‘20, did some light mods (extra elec outlets, etc) and ordered it w the Off Grid package for the solar panels, etc. Ask any questions, happy to keep going!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruemeister (Jun 14, 2021)

Chimera21 said:


> pulling a 5k LB trailer on flat hwy is one thing....pulling it up long grades and mountain roads is COMPLETELY different. Monitor your trans temp and expect to pull over....for a few hrs to cool it down
> 
> OP
> 
> ...


The Atlas did fine on the Ike Gauntlet. I think you are underestimating this vehicle.


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

....cough....if your tow trip is 8 mi, you will be fine


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

There is another owner in here as well w the same set up as me, and he just did something like 12k miles towing the Apex Nano across the country. Amazing trip, got me totally jealous. If you’re curious how it tows, I’d ask him [mention]Koga14 [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruemeister (Jun 14, 2021)

Chimera21 said:


> ....cough....if your tow trip is 8 mi, you will be fine


Yes, yes I will. And a 1,000 mile trip as well. (grin)


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

Good luck, bring your AAA card and get trailer towing added to the coverage. Standard coverage will not take care of the trailer should you need the Atlas towed

I have a 6k tow ability with a 4wd 4.0 v6 truck w/4:10 rear gear full trailer tow package and a 16' trailer with pop out like the various ones you show that has a dry weight of 5k lbs. The additional items (minus water in 80 gal tank) brings it to 6+k lbs. Have driven it thousands of miles in several states. 

Its the long grades and those final 20-100 miles "up in" mountains that present challenges. Monitoring tranny temp is critical. It killed the trans but the rebuild to ideally compete with its use proved to hold up

IMHO I would not "max out" published towing abilities and stay 1k lb under that...but still monitor tranny temps and pull over if they get above 250.....with 180 being normal


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Another really important number you need to factor in is payload capacity on the Atlas. I have a 2018 and the payload capacity on mine is 1,213 pounds. All occupants, cargo, hitch hardware, and trailer tongue weight count against the payload capacity in your tow vehicle. Fluids (coolant, oil, fuel) do not count against payload capacity. You can find your payload capacity in the door jam. 

For example, two adults (180 lbs), two car seats (35 lbs), two toddlers (35 lbs), hitch weight (500 lbs) leaves me with with 213 lbs before reaching my payload capacity limit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GC Autoparts (Jul 7, 2011)

When is Volkswagen going to offer an updated Turbo Version of the VR6 or offer a V8 engine 

F*ck sake Volkswagen ..... Ford has a twin turbo 6  in the Explorer. Grow some balls and update the engine line-up already! 

The towing capacity is Lame for the Atlas and Volkswagen is being lazy to update the engine choices for the North American market 

As a 4.2 V8 Touareg Owner, I want to look at the Atlas but will stay away until Volkswagen get's their head out of their azz!

Sorry for high jacking your thread! 
B


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

GC Autoparts said:


> When is Volkswagen going to offer an updated Turbo Version of the VR6 or offer a V8 engine
> 
> F*ck sake Volkswagen ..... Ford has a twin turbo 6  in the Explorer. Grow some balls and update the engine line-up already!
> 
> ...


It is my understanding that the 3.6 VR6 towing package includes a transmission cooler. It is located next to the radiator. This helps to achieve the 5000 pound towing capacity.

The 2.0T engine has a large turbocharger intercooler, which occupies the space needed for a transmission cooler. This is one of the reasons why the Atlas 2.0T has only a 2000 lb. towing capacity. Incidentally, Audi uses this engine in the Q7, and it has a towing capacity of 4400 lbs.

So, I think the underhood space is a significant factor in adding a larger engine to the Atlas for towing. Also, is the 3.6 VR6 internally strong enough for the additional stress of a turbocharger?

🍺


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> It is my understanding that the 3.6 VR6 towing package includes a transmission cooler. It is located next to the radiator. This helps to achieve the 5000 pound towing capacity.
> 
> The 2.0T engine has a large turbocharger intercooler, which occupies the space needed for a transmission cooler. This is one of the reasons why the Atlas 2.0T has only a 2000 lb. towing capacity. Incidentally, Audi uses this engine in the Q7, and it has a towing capacity of 4400 lbs.
> 
> ...


It is odd to think there isn't enough room under the hood. Even with the 3.6, it looks like you could fit 2 engines under the hood. I know each engine requires different packaging and positioning of components but there seems to be so much space.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

mtbsteve said:


> It is odd to think there isn't enough room under the hood. Even with the 3.6, it looks like you could fit 2 engines under the hood. I know each engine requires different packaging and positioning of components but there seems to be so much space.


I agree there seems to be lots of room.

My Atlas has the 2.0T and 4-Motion. It appears I could put luggage for a couple of people under the hood with the engine.  

The 3.6 VR6 is a somewhat larger engine (external size); but it is still compact, in comparison with the V6 engines of several competitors. So the question seems to be: could the VR6 withstand the stresses of a turbocharger (and a towing package)?

🍺


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

Enough of the VR6 already. Stick a fork in it. The solution is a 2.3T EA888 and a 5K tow rating. In fact, I predict that this is what the Atlas will get at some point. Since an electrified version is pretty far down the road. 

I had the VR6 in both a Touareg and Atlas. And it stinks. Literally. Both models reeked of coolant while idling/after being shut off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

Another quick point I’d like to make. This is something I’ve researched extensively for both the Atlas and Touareg. The best way to buy a travel trailer is the reverse of what’s being suggested in this thread. If you’re really serious about RVing (turns out we were not), find the RV first and tow vehicle second. 

The Atlas and Touareg really can’t tow a family-size camper outside of maybe a weekender. And even then you’ll be maxing everything out including payload. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

The Atlas tows great, at all elevations, with a good sized trailer behind it. If you are looking for something under 4500 lbs fully loaded, then the only real number to pay attention to is payload. That is the real weakness in the stock suspension. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

prettygood said:


> The Atlas tows great, at all elevations, with a good sized trailer behind it. If you are looking for something under 4500 lbs fully loaded, then the only real number to pay attention to is payload. That is the real weakness in the stock suspension.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful Airstream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rukia (Oct 17, 2021)

seen a few videos of them towing 5000 lbs. picking up a trailer on weds. I will let you know how it does on the way home! it weights 4000 lbs.
[2017 - 2021] Volkswagen Atlas Weight – Get Quick Data | Weigh


----------

